# Steamin' at Tom's Place - Katy TX Jan. 2010



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Tom got his new backyard elevated track ready for an inaugural steamup on Jan. 2, 2010. Here are a bunch of photos from the event. I also included a video clip of John Frank's K-36. I could feel the ground vibrate as it rumbled by. What an awesome live steamer.

Thanks Tom for hosting a great steam up. I look forward to more in the future.


























































































































































Thanks again Tom!

I hope y'all enjoyed Steamin' at Tom's Place as much as I did.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks to Tom for hosting the event. His track is really nice. And thanks to Sailor Don for posting all the nice pics. We had some great weather for this time of year. Supposed to get really cold and nasty for the rest of the week.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

The 11th shot, with the K-36 coming around the curve really shows the huge size of that engine with the track gauge as a reference. Looks like you had a good attendance.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

John,

Is it true that after you ran your new K-36, the elevation of Tom's track was 2 inches lower?


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Cold and nasty? I just checked weather.com and it says the temps in Houston will be in the 50s! Sounds like perfection to me!  

Either way, I love the compact layout and it's a treat to see the K-36 run. Just gorgeous.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

The only problem with that video is that it is ten minutes too short. I could watch that beautiful loco all day long. And just think, i could run it on my track without any trackside modifications! 

Quite simply because I don't have anything trackside to modify. 

I wonder who will have the first one over here in yUK? 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 03 Jan 2010 08:26 AM 
The only problem with that video is that it is ten minutes too short. 
tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Tac,

Sorry, I don't have any ten minute video clips of the K-36.

But I did find another trial video clip that I took while I was setting up. Amost the same as the previous, but I will post it for your viewing enjoyment.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By jlinde on 03 Jan 2010 08:25 AM 
Cold and nasty? I just checked weather.com and it says the temps in Houston will be in the 50s! 



John F. ain't lyin' when he says Houston is going to be getting some cold and nasty weather. "In the 50's" is the rosy side of the story.


Look at what Mario says. "It is incredibly cold out there."









Look at Thursday and Friday. 25 deg. F. in Houston! This is more like North Pole temperatures. We need to be checking for polar bears in Galveston Bay! 

I hope that John F. has heaters in his train barn. If there is any water in the boilers, steam pipes, tenders, etc., it's going to freeze. That could cause some damage.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Come to the West Coast of Canada, we are expecting a low of 42.8F with highs of 49F and 2mm of rain tonight. Looks like I'll have to dig out my winter parka for Diamondhead.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen,

You want to talk about cool weather. When I want out for my daily jog this morning it was 8 degrees F, with a slight wind that took the wind chill into negative numbers. It wasn't nasty though--it was a bright, crisp, sunshine day. 


I'm still looking forward to a bit warmer weather at DH.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Thanks for sharing the photos

Bob


----------

